

Review my startup / Validate my idea - davidjairala
http://misindicadores.com/

======
davidjairala
This is the Site I've been working on for the past year: Mis Indicadores
<http://misindicadores.com/>

It's in spanish, and it's pretty much a collection of finance and business
indicators and statistics, mixed with inflation numbers, stock market prices,
unemployment statistics, national figures for Mexico, etc. If I had to do a
TLDR for it, I'd have to say it's all the finance and economy indicators I
need day by day, all showing several interesting statistics (maximum, minimum,
median, mode, etc.)

Now the site's been going well lately, it's slowly building nice steady
traffic, so I've been thinking about making a version in english, maybe with a
new name and url, but I've been having my doubts about it, since I'm not
entirely sure if there's already a service like it online.

Also, the site's completely free at the moment, since I haven't really found a
way to monetize it yet, and I'm not in a hurry to do so, but any advice in
that sense would be much appreciated as well.

Thank you!

~~~
petervandijck
I would probably focus on building value for the current users first, before
going into international versions, where the market may be very different and
you yourself are not a target user so it's harder to build something useful.

~~~
davidjairala
Thank you for the solid advice.

